# Texas Spring Rally 2007



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Winter in Texas!!!!!!


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Temp might have reached 50---a cold front came in---I hope it's 80 in 3 weeks----beach time!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Make the picture bigger -- and bring me another beer!!


----------



## briansk11 (Apr 29, 2004)

kbrazielTx said:


> Spring in Texas!!!!!!


Which pixal am I?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Yippppeee








Looks like everyone is having a great time.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

If you look really close, and squint, you can see Walt in the pool doing his ballet.

Happy Trails,
Doug

_Oh, a posting we will go,
A posting we will go.
High ho, the merry-oh,
A posting we will go!_


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

.....







looks like ya'll are having fun


----------



## bobpattie (Jul 23, 2005)

Great picture and thanks for adding names - so jealous that you are having such great temps - time to move soon - retirement isn't close enough!!! Are you going to add more pictures for us to drool over

Pattie


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

That green grass sure does look nice!!!

It looks like all had a great time.

MaeJae


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Looks like you all had a great time!

Stories and more pics with names needed!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Are those green things LEAVES? WOW, I think I remember what they are...

Looks like ya'll had a great time! but it _does_ look like Ghosty's beer is empty


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Texas Ralliers, the Burb had no problems on the way home. That smoke from Thursday must have been some kind of fluke?????? Maybe something caught on the exhaust and burnt off????? Maybe I ran over a smoke bomb????? Maybe my car died and was resurrected anew????? Who knows?????









What I do know is that it purred like a kitten on the way home. Stopped to check the oil on the road and again when I arrived home. Still full.

A couple minor distractions on the way home, though. Littlest gd didn't like the snot flowing down her throat so she threw up a couple times in the Burb on the trip!









Another was the DW seeing some huge urns at a little store next to the gas station in Brady. Had to pick up another 300 pounds of "stuff" to load into the Outback for the rest of the way home (two huge urns for our "flower garden").

Will post some pictures captured on my little Aiptek when I can remember how to do it.

Thanks to all who made the trip! It was a great time. I and the whole mswalt family had a grand time! Great families







, great food







, a great time. You guys are the best!







Looking forward to the next one!!!!

Mark


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

We got home late yesterday evening. Had some technical problems so couldn't post til this morning. We took the norther route home through Bastrop and Brenham with a side trip or two. Saw lots of bluebonnets. Also stopped for lunch and took the opportunity to put the slide out and try the new generator with the a/c and hard start kit again. Worked like a charm, had a nice lunch in the trailer and stayed cool.

We had a great time, and enjoyed getting to meet everyone and look forward to seeing y'all again.


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

We, too, took our time with a side trip to Cabela's. Had a great time with everyone. I hope we don't have to wait another year to do it again!

Thanks to Mark for organizing this...great job!!!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

We really enjoyed the rally and had so much fun with all the other Outbackers. Can't wait till the next rally!

Kiefer the Kamping K-9 had a great time on his first camping trip and here he is relaxing by the San Marcos River.


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

More Rally Pictures

Texas Spring Rally 2007

KB


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

It sure looks like everyone had a great time.

I am so jealous! I've been itchin' to get out for a month now!

Dan


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

AWESOME pictures... Thanks

MaeJae


----------



## bobpattie (Jul 23, 2005)

Thanks for sharing - what great pictures and it looks so awesome with all those Outbacks!!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

More rally pictures. Scroll down and Click on "view as slideshow" on left side of link. You can also change the interval of picture change.

http://s157.photobucket.com/albums/t61/msd...Marcos%20Rally/?

Mark


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

looks like you had a great rally.
that's what outbacker's is all about.

take care, campingnut


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great pictures. I wish I was there.

Thor


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Wow! Ghosty looks like his avatar.







That's scary.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

It looks like everyone had a fabulous time! 
Oh, if only we had picked up our OB in April instead of going to get it at the end of May.... Ah well, perhaps we can partake of the next rally in or near TX!

Micah


----------

